# WTP Trust/Einstieg ins BMX'en



## basti_ww (23. Mai 2011)

Jo
Hab jetzt das WTP Trust gekauft! Bin richtig heiß und bin natürlich sofort
ne runde Radeln gegangen  Ich fange gerade mit BMX fahren an. Bin 18
Jahre alt hab also meine beste Zeit quasi überstanden und bin ein Spätzünder.
Hab auch damit gerechnet das es echt schwer wird rein zu finden. Mit welchem
"Trick" sollte man starten? Bunnyhop? Manual? 
Hab als erstes eine kleine Einfahrtszeit gebraucht! Ist doch ein riesen Unterschied
von nem "normalen" Rad zu nem BMX. Danach gestartet mit Vorderrad
anheben! Gibts dort vielleicht den ein oder anderen Trick der mir das Leben
leichter macht? Ich lehne mich ein stück hinter das Hinterrad und versuche
das Vorderrad mit meinen Armen hoch zu ziehen. Danach natürlich versucht
nenn Bunnyhop zu machen. Hab mich am Ende selbst ausgelacht  war 
vielleicht 4 cm hoch.

Naja der Grund warum ich diesen Thread hier aufmach ist ganz einfach. Ich
möchte EURE Meinungen und EURE Erfahrungen hier gerne teilen und somit 
noch etwas Lernen.

So ich hör jetzt auf euch damit zu Langweilen  

Schöne Grüße
Basti


----------



## __Felix__ (23. Mai 2011)

fang mit bunnyhops an, wenn du bordsteine hochkommst, kannst du in einer quarter Fakies und 180s machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti_ww (24. Mai 2011)

Fazit der ersten 2 1/2 stunden Wheelie-Training:
Hatte am Anfang echt mit riesen Schwierigkeiten zu kämpfen! Liegt vielleicht
auch ein wenig an der Körpergröße (1,88 m). Wahrscheinlich hatte ich mein
Schwerpunkt mehrmals viel zu weit oben und viel zu mittig. Nachdem mir das
selbst schon aufgefallen ist, dass es so nicht klappen kann, habe ich versucht
mehr in die Knie zu gehen und mein Hintern etwas über das Hinterrad zu
schieben! Das hat teilweise gut geklappt, auch wenn ich desöfteren einfach
nicht dran gedacht habe meinen Schwerpunkt weiter nach hinten zu verlagern.
Aber das kommt hoffentlich mit der Zeit! Nach ca. 1 1/2 Stunden Üben habe
ich bemerkt, sobald ich mich bereit mache für den Wheelie sollte ich das
Vorderrad mit den Armen nach vorne drücken und mich dann Ruckartig nach
hinten "lehnen". 

Manchmal hatte ich auch das Gefühl ich könnte mit den Beinen auf die Pedale
drücken so dass das Hinterrad auch etwas weiter nach vorne geschoben
wird.

FAZIT: Für einen Anfänger ist selbst das Vorderrad hochheben eine große 
Hürde! Da hilft nur dran bleiben und ÜBEN, ÜBEN, ÜBEN  den Übung macht
jah bekanntlich den Meister.


----------



## __Felix__ (24. Mai 2011)

Wheelie kannste knicken, dafür braust du viel mehr radgefühl um tatsächlich auch weiter als 1m zu kommen, desweiteren ist manual schöner, wheelie ist irgendwie so ein trick für 7 jährige mit ihrem MTB von Obi. Also lass es lieber, konzentrier dich auf den bunny hop etc.


----------



## Hertener (24. Mai 2011)

Beruhig Dich. Mit 18 Jahren bist Du in der Blüte Deines Lebens. Ich habe mit ... äh ... irgendwas mit 'ner 3 vorne, wieder mit BMX angefangen. Dazwischen lagen gut 15 Jahre Pause.

Und bester Tipp ever: Üben, üben, üben!


----------



## basti_ww (24. Mai 2011)

Hertener schrieb:


> Beruhig Dich. Mit 18 Jahren bist Du in der Blüte Deines Lebens. Ich habe mit ... äh ... irgendwas mit 'ner 3 vorne, wieder mit BMX angefangen. Dazwischen lagen gut 15 Jahre Pause.
> 
> Und bester Tipp ever: Üben, üben, üben!



jah  macht auch jede menge spaß  in den ganzen youtube vids
"how to bunnyhop" das ist einfach unmenschlich  so hoch bekomm ich
das vorderrad nicht! das geht vllt 8 cm hoch oder so  kann man n video
machen und euch zeigen! hab ich heute auch schon gemacht
zur fehleranalyse aber das ist dann doch zu peinlich  

so sorry für rechtschreibung und grammatik fehler  muss mich grad beeilen!


----------



## RISE (24. Mai 2011)

Nimm einfach einen alten Karton und leg den hin und versuch drüber zu springen. Man kommt erfahrungsgemäß immer höher, wenn man wo drüber auf drauf springt.


----------



## Hertener (25. Mai 2011)

Yo, oder Bordsteinkante rauf und runter und über Gullideckel hüpfen. *Das* nenne ich *Street*.


----------



## basti_ww (25. Mai 2011)

Wow  genau so hab ich mir einen "Einstieg ins BMX'en"-Thread vorgestellt 
Vorschläge, Motivation und ein klein wenig Witz  macht auf jeden Fall
spaß hier zu lesen! Werde gleich wenn ich aus der Schule raus bin ne runde
Fahren. Problem ist einfach, dass ich am liebsten Frühs fahr, da einfach am 
wenigsten los ist. Oder Nachmittags. Werd später berichten wie es gelaufen
ist.


EDIT: Krass. Nach ner halben Stunde hat mich die Motivation verlassen! Für einen Bunny-Hop muss man einfach das Vorderrad richtig schön
hochheben! Und ich bekomm das nicht hin. 

Hier mal eine "kleine" Fotosession! Hab ein paar Videos gemacht zur Analyse von Fehlern und dort jetzt die wichtigsten Teile aufgenommen.

Versuch 1: Überhaupt kein Bunnyhop! Gar nicht mit dem Vorderrad hoch gekommen und am Ende wurde wohl ein "Hop" drauß. 


 



Versuch 2: Naja sieht so von den Bildern her gar nicht schlecht aus... im Video geht das alles so schnell! Man merkt gar nicht richtig das ich Gesprungen bin.


----------



## Hertener (25. Mai 2011)

Na, irgendwo hatten wir das hier ja mal, mit dem BunnyHop und wie man den hoch bekommt. Einfach mal suchen. 

In Deinem Fall wÃ¼rde ich raten: Mit dem Arsch nach unten und Ã¼ber das Hinterrad mit dem Gewicht. Das Vorderrad will jetzt praktisch schon von selbst in die Luft - gleichzeitig ziehst Du den Lenker zum OberkÃ¶rper. Jetzt willst Du aber nicht mit Arsch und Bike nach hinten Ã¼berkippen, also drÃ¼ckst Du den Arsch wieder nach oben und die Beine durch. WÃ¤hrend Du also so nach oben hÃ¼ppst, krallen sich Deine FÃ¼Ãe in die Pedalen und ziehen das Rad mit nach oben. Dann noch schnell die Knie anwinkeln und dabei den Lenker vom OberkÃ¶rper weg nach vorne drÃ¼cken, so dass das Hinterrad wieder Bekanntschaft mit Deinem Arsch macht. 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sF-PoXR9ZU"]YouTube        - âªBMX Bike Tricks & Jumps : How to Do a Bunny Hop : BMX Tricksâ¬â[/nomedia]

HTH


----------



## __Felix__ (25. Mai 2011)

"Beiß" in den Crossbar, also vorne richtig die ellenbogen beugen, dann ganz stark nach hinten reißen, wenn das vorderrad oben ist nach vorne werfen, so hab ich ihn gelernt, und das mit der höhe kommt mit der zeit... 
Und mach die Reflektoren weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti_ww (26. Mai 2011)

__Felix__ schrieb:


> "Beiß" in den Crossbar, also vorne richtig die ellenbogen beugen, dann ganz stark nach hinten reißen, wenn das vorderrad oben ist nach vorne werfen, so hab ich ihn gelernt, und das mit der höhe kommt mit der zeit...
> Und mach die Reflektoren weg!



Yo  die Reflektoren kommen noch weg! Wurde leider nicht von mir selbst
zusammen geschraubt.


----------



## Daniel_D (26. Mai 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEWmpF-zIKw&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - âªFS bhopâ¬â[/nomedia]

bestes Video in meinen Augen. Bunnyhop ist ein Lerntrick. Umso lÃ¤nger du fÃ¤hrst umso besser geht der.


----------



## basti_ww (26. Mai 2011)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> YouTube        - âªFS bhopâ¬â
> 
> bestes Video in meinen Augen. Bunnyhop ist ein Lerntrick. Umso lÃ¤nger du fÃ¤hrst umso besser geht der.



Verdammt gutes Video! Danke! Werde es leider heute nicht ausprobieren
kÃ¶nnen... Freundin kommt gleich vorbei. Werde morgen berichten wie es 
gelaufen ist


----------



## basti_ww (29. Mai 2011)

PUSH!  Super Video! Aber es gibt doch nichts besseres als einen Freund
der Biken kann! Kumpel aus Ing. war hier  direkt ne runde Fahren gegangen.
Es ging wie am Schnürchen! Er sieht von aussen die Fehler und kann sie
Individuell verbessern. Mein Problem: Ich zieh mit den Armen zu wenig! 
Hat alles super geklappt, nächstes Video kommt bestimmt bald, aber dann mit
richtigem Bunny Hop!


----------



## freddeinallah (5. Juni 2011)

Um zu deiner Einstiegsfrage zurückzukommen aws für Tricks für den Anfang am besten sind: Suche dir eine Schräge oder eine Quarterpipe und versuch einen 180. Umso schräger du drauffährst umso weniger musst du rumziehen. Und dann arbeitest du dich langsam an einen richrigen 180 ran.
Gruß Fred


----------



## Ikonoklast (6. Juni 2011)

Das ist dann ein Air und kein 180°.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OctaneFX3 (7. Juni 2011)

freddeinallah schrieb:


> Umso schräger du drauffährst umso weniger musst du rumziehen. Und dann arbeitest du dich langsam an einen richrigen 180 ran.
> Gruß Fred


 

Verstehe ich das richtig? Rampe schräg anfahren und dann trotzdem mim Vorderrad zur Rampe landen? Das is je nach Geschwindigkeit ja nen Garant für aufm Appel landen


----------



## Stirni (7. Juni 2011)

kannst auch grade hochfahren und rückwärts wieder runter.


----------



## Daniel_D (7. Juni 2011)

Unsinn. Der Fredirgendwas hat vollkommen Recht. Um ein Gefühl für die Drehung mit dem Rad zu bekommen ist ein 180er in einer Quarter oder einer steilen Bank optimal. Und wenn man das noch nicht kann ist ein 90° in der Bank ebenfalls gut für den Anfang. 

Wer glaubt dabei könne man sich verletzten, hat noch nie eine Quarter gesehen.


----------



## RISE (7. Juni 2011)

Verletzen kann man sich bei den dümmsten Sachen. Alles, was mit Drehungen zu tun hat, fand ich in der Bank leichter zu lernen. Besonders als Anfänger, dann muss man sich nicht noch auf die Besonderheiten irgendwelcher Transitions konzentrieren. Obwohl ich auch mit Air in der Quarter warm werde, sind mir die Dinger irgendwie suspekt.


----------



## freddeinallah (7. Juni 2011)

OctaneFX3 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig? Rampe schräg anfahren und dann trotzdem mim Vorderrad zur Rampe landen?


Man soll ja auch drehen nicht einfach stumpf grad drauffahren -.-

Und man kann sich wirklich bei den dümmsten Sachen verletzen: Ich fahre seit 4 Jahren BMX und mir ist beim fahren noch nie was ernsthaftes passiert Das einzigste Mal als was passiert ist bin ich beim rausfahren aus einer Halfpipe an der Kante hängengeblieben und hab mir den Daumen gebrochen


----------



## basti_ww (9. Juni 2011)

freddeinallah schrieb:


> Man soll ja auch drehen nicht einfach stumpf grad drauffahren -.-
> 
> Und man kann sich wirklich bei den dümmsten Sachen verletzen: Ich fahre seit 4 Jahren BMX und mir ist beim fahren noch nie was ernsthaftes passiert Das einzigste Mal als was passiert ist bin ich beim rausfahren aus einer Halfpipe an der Kante hängengeblieben und hab mir den Daumen gebrochen



cool... du kommst aus würzburg? wo fährst du da? komme aus veitshöchheim


----------



## freddeinallah (9. Juni 2011)

basti_ww schrieb:


> cool... du kommst aus würzburg? wo fährst du da? komme aus veitshöchheim



ja ich komme aus Würzburg. Wie heißt du vielleicht kennt man sich ja


----------



## basti_ww (10. Juni 2011)

freddeinallah schrieb:


> ja ich komme aus Würzburg. Wie heißt du vielleicht kennt man sich ja



du hast nicht meine fragen beantwortet ^^ wo fährst du? 
ich bin der basti  autsch vllt kennt man sich ja! vllt vom sehen...
können jah mal hier privat schreiben


----------



## Hertener (10. Juni 2011)

> können jah mal hier privat schreiben


Und da soll nochmal einer sagen, die Jugend von heute sei ideenlos.


----------



## moritz98 (25. Juni 2011)

Ich fahre auch ein wtp Trust, allerdings das Modell von 2009. Ich habe das bike seit etwa einer Woche und bin bis dahin zweimal gefahren. Schaffe den Bunnyhop jetzt ca. 40cm hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chiefwiggum (26. Juni 2011)

Na herzlichen Glückwunsch, schade dass das bei mir nach zweimal Fahren nicht so schnell ging


----------



## basti_ww (26. Juni 2011)

moritz98 schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch ein wtp Trust, allerdings das Modell von 2009. Ich habe das bike seit etwa einer Woche und bin bis dahin zweimal gefahren. Schaffe den Bunnyhop jetzt ca. 40cm hoch.



und jetzt? baun wir dir ein denkmal
sinnloser beitrag... hier gehts darum tricks und tips für anfänger 
auszutauschen! und nicht zu schaun wer den längsten hat...


----------



## moritz98 (26. Juni 2011)

Oh, verdammt. Wollte da eigentlich noch was dazu schreiben, aber dann hat mich wieder irgendwas abgelenkt.
Ich wollte fragen, ob es sinnvoller ist, auf etwas drauf oder über etwas drüber zu springen ist.


----------



## __Felix__ (26. Juni 2011)

wenn du auf etwas drüber springst, achte drauf, wenn du nicht weißt ob du es beim ersten versuch schaffst, das es flexibel ist, oder wegfällt, ich hab damals einen Stock auf Zwei Autoreifenstapel gelegt, wenn du über ne feste eisenstange springst, kannst du dir dein Rad zerstören, und deinen Körper gleich mit. 
Zum auf etwas draufspringen, achte drauf das du die höhe tatsächlich kannst! und dann taste dich langsam rann. Mir persönlich fällt das auf etwas draufspringen leichter als über etwas rüber, warum weiß  ich aber nicht.


----------



## freddeinallah (26. Juni 2011)

Bordsteine sind auch gut da kann man sich langsam steigern und wenn man deshalb einmal ein platten hatte zieht man das nächste mal von sich aus ewig hoch


----------



## __Felix__ (26. Juni 2011)

aha bordsteine waren noch nie ein großes Problem, die konnte ich auch schon nach 1h mit einem Hop bezwingen


----------



## moritz98 (26. Juni 2011)

__Felix__ schrieb:


> aha bordsteine waren noch nie ein großes Problem, die konnte ich auch schon nach 1h mit einem Hop bezwingen


Ich letztendlich auch 

Werde das mal mit Tetrapacks versuchen, das habe ich hier in irgendeinem Video gesehen. 

Heute habe ich auch mal rückwärtsfahren geübt, was aber noch nicht so geklappt hat. Wie nennt man das denn als richtigen Ausdruck? (Möchte es nur wissen, weil ich dann ja mal bei Youtube etc. nach Tutorials schauen kann.)


----------



## P4n!k (27. Juni 2011)

heisst fakie ;P also fakie fahren ... 
tip dazu, gewicht ähnlich wie bei nem Bh nach hinten und einfach mit den kurbeln mit gehn d.h nicht dagegen treten und nicht zu schnell mitdrehen .. dann kannst es kontrollieren.
am anfang is es beim umdrehn leichter die kurbeln in die richtige stellung zu bringen(so lang rückwärts fahren bis die kurbeln in der gleichen stellung wie bei nem BH sin) und beim umdrehn gewicht nach vorn und im gleichen moment treten und vorn ein bissl anheben und natürlich andrehn...dann müsste das auch klappen !
Viel erfolg
mfg David


----------



## moritz98 (27. Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moritz98 (1. Juli 2011)

Hab gestern noch nen Tipp von 'nem Bekannten bekommen und zwar, dass man für den 180 erstmal bunnyhops seitwärts zu machen und sich dann langsam ran zu tasten, stimmt das von der Technik her?


----------



## basti_ww (2. Juli 2011)

kann mir jemand sagen wie groß die speichen nippel sind? und ob dort die
nippel von g-sport drauf passen? http://www.bikestation-bs.de/g-sport-alu-hex-nippel.html


----------



## __Felix__ (2. Juli 2011)

Ich GLAUBE das Speichennippel zumindest vom innendurchmesser alle gleich sind, aber wie gesagt ich GLAUBE!
Zu moritz, ich habe mir einfach n stück krepband grade im 90° Winkel zum Cooping auf die Quarter geklebt und versucht möglichst parallel abzuspringen und möglichst parallel dazu zu landen.


> Hab gestern noch nen Tipp von 'nem Bekannten bekommen und zwar, dass man  für den 180 erstmal bunnyhops seitwärts zu machen und sich dann langsam  ran zu tasten, stimmt das von der Technik her?


Meinst du  wen dein rad so steht | so zu springen: | > | ? also ohne sich vorwärts zu bewegen von links nach rechts zu hüpfen? Wenn du das meinst, das wird dir nicht viel helfen, da das nichts mit drehungen zu tun hat. Versuch lieber in einer Quarter statt eines 180°s eine möglichst enge kurve zu fahren, oder während der Kurvenfahrt das Vorderrad anzuheben. Meiner Meinung nach dürfte dir das mehr helfen.


----------



## moritz98 (22. Juli 2011)

Mal ein kleines Update meinerseits: Ich kann nun den Fakie bis zur Drehung, die noch nicht sooo gut funktioniert. Den 180 schaffe ich ca. 130° rum und den Bunny hob habe ich heute noch über Tetrapaks geübt, was auch sehr gut klappte.


----------

